# What American Churches Affirm the 1647 WCF Without Alteration?



## Parmenas (Oct 13, 2017)

What American churches hold the 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith, and support all of the doctrines thereof, without alteration?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afterthought (Oct 14, 2017)

If by "American churches" you mean denominations that have a presence in America and hold such things on a denominational level, three of them are: the Presbyterian Reformed Church, the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) (the US Presbytery), and the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe the RPCUS, RPCGA, CRPC, and RPC Hanover Presbytery all do, though I guess you could argue about particulars of what the doctrines contained are (e.g., the RPCUS holds that "psalm" refers to songs in general I believe, as they are not EP).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> I believe the RPCUS, RPCGA, CRPC, and RPC Hanover Presbytery all do, though I guess you could argue about particulars of what the doctrines contained are (e.g., the RPCUS holds that "psalm" refers to songs in general I believe, as they are not EP).



I believe that the RPCGA does not hold to exclusive psalmody as a denomination either, although a good number of their individual churches do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> I believe the RPCUS, RPCGA, CRPC, and RPC Hanover Presbytery all do, though I guess you could argue about particulars of what the doctrines contained are (e.g., the RPCUS holds that "psalm" refers to songs in general I believe, as they are not EP).


It should be noted that all of these groups allow exceptions to portions of the Confession.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2017)

I'll also add WPCUS (although they're barely a denomination) which doesn't allow exceptions as far as I know and Reformation Presbytery of the Midwest.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't believe the WPCUS as such exists anymore.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 15, 2017)

Jake said:


> I'll also add WPCUS (although they're barely a denomination) which doesn't allow exceptions as far as I know and Reformation Presbytery of the Midwest.


I've heard their only minister (Mr. Schwertley) say that he has a "possible scruple" concerning the Confession's statement about the antichrist, that is, he's not convinced that the Pope is antichrist, but he's not convinced that he's not.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

